# 2017 Shrimp Season



## shooterguy71 (May 7, 2017)

Has the opening day been released yet?


----------



## Rhodes (May 8, 2017)

Not that I can find. Usually it's around mid June before it opens.


----------



## WalkinDead (May 10, 2017)

Since they are not holding the cast net lottery till June 2, look for the season to open around mid June.


----------



## caughtinarut (May 17, 2017)

I'm ready!


----------

